
Ask HN: What are you enjoying about now working from home? - JoeCortopassi
For those of you enjoying the transition to remote&#x2F;work from home, what about it are you enjoying most? Do you ever feel like you&#x27;ll go back to the office?
======
agakshat
I love being able to take a break while working and do something relaxing -
like cooking, or strolling outside in the nice weather. I used to find it
difficult to enjoy my breaks at office since others would be working and most
of the rec activities (ping pong, foosball etc) are multi-person activities
which require bigger time investment.

------
chadcmulligan
I've move my work day to the evening, and go out during the day exercising,
walking etc. I don't know if I'll ever want to go back (actually I know I
don't, I'm working on making this permanent).

